# Easter Message From A Soldier



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

*Don is from my hometown of Missouri City, but was younger than I. I have been happy to be on his e-mail list. Its funny how his accounts and the accounts of others I hear who are there, are always the opposite of the media...hmmm? *

*The following is from him and I thought some of you would appreciate it as well. The pics in his link are pretty cool too...*

I hope you all have had a great Easter. It's been good here. I was honored to be invited to celebrate a small Passover Seder with the folks at the US Embassy, a wonderful experience. 
Here we are all counting the days to closure and returning to you all at home. That's all we talk about, what we'll do at home, how many days are left, common people and places we've been, seen or will see soon.

I was out on the pier today watching a chorus line of sailors playing around singing "I Just Can't Get Enough", a popular 80's tune. Whatever it takes to get you through to the next day. A sense of humor really helps amidst the banality. But it all ends soon, bismallah (with the will of God).

So as I've said before so many times, thanks folks, for my shipmates and myself. Our sacrifices are well-spent if the dividends are a safer world for all of you, our treasures at home. You give us great strength and the gift of purpose in our daily toils.

And for our new Iraqi friends, you have given them the chance to rebuild a future for their children better than the struggle to survive they have most recently escaped. I am optimistic, contrary to the daily reports which fill the news. I have seen the hard currency of a genuine thankful smile and a handshake. So I thank you, for them.

I have been asked with amazement many times, "But you came 8,000 miles, left your families, to help us whom you don't even know." And I have always told them, "That's just they way we Americans are."

Got some new photos up on the website from Kuwait and liberty in Qatar with more on the way.

If you let the slideshow run it goes through all of them eventually.

http://www.MySpace.com/txbrownwatersailor

So have a safe and Happy Easter, and we'll see you all very soon.

Don

You can measure a man by the opposition it takes to discourage him.

Author: Robert C. Savage

The uncommitted life isn't worth living.

Author: Marshall Fishwick


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW, thanks for sharing that! Great slideshow too! Tell him we are proud of him and his mission!


----------

